# Cuzin Homer's Chicken Delights



## Captain Morgan (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.texascooking.com/features/ju ... ooking.htm

I've been making these things for years, and I love em.  Making them tonight for poker night.  Never have found the perfect stuffing though.
Some suggest frozen cheese, jalapeno pepps, but it's still not perfect.
Thinking about coating the insde with Texas Pepper Jelly just for kicks, hope it doesn't run out during cooking.

Any ideas?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 19, 2005)

howzabout some small diced apple and onions with some fresh tyme and rosemary?


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 19, 2005)

pork sausage meat?

mincemeat (pie filling)?

ABT filling (very thick with fine chopped pulled pork)?

just a few pickled banana pepper slices?


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 19, 2005)

about the cheese Cap'n, I'll suggest a bit of asiago or romano cut into say 1/4" - 1/2" cubes might work real well ... they are bot bold and very firm like brick parmesean so they shouldn't ooze all over the place on you ...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 19, 2005)

I think the chorizo is a good idea....the cheeses may work, but I'm not real familiar with that flavor.

I think the abt filling may run out, but it sounds great!  I may try that soon,.


----------



## Finney (Jul 20, 2005)

Saw that Gazpacho recipe there also Cappie...   
You coming round to my way of thinking?  :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 20, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Saw that Gazpacho recipe there also Cappie...
> You coming round to my way of thinking?  :!:



Please say no Cappy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 20, 2005)

no.


----------



## Finney (Jul 20, 2005)

Great...  #-o 
Now I don't know whether he said "NO" because he meant "NO", or just because Nick told him to. #-o 

 :-X  :-X  :-X


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 20, 2005)

do you really think cold vegetable soup is gonna win an anything but contest in South Carolina?  Serving that down here could get you strung up from the nearest tree!  It's way too French!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 20, 2005)

:taunt:  Finney  :taunt:  Finney  :taunt:


----------



## Finney (Jul 20, 2005)

That's "*Grilled Vegetable Gazpacho with Grilled Gourmet Cheese Toast Points*".  Okay, okay... _cold 'Grilled' vegetable soup_. 8-[ 

Minion thought it was a good idea.
He said: 
"The 'anything butt' sounds very good, would love to try it."  Jim 


_For Myrtle Beach_... I guess we could heat it up and serve it with saltines.  

_*If we are going to cook down for the crowd, I guess I better start practicing making butts to a lesser level of excellence.*_ #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 20, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> That's "*Grilled Vegetable Gazpacho with Grilled Gourmet Cheese Toast Points*".  Okay, okay... _cold 'Grilled' vegetable soup_. 8-[
> 
> Minion thought it was a good idea.
> He said:
> ...




ROFL!!!!

You're going to cook?
I thought you were coming to learn from me, an award winning bbqer.
By the way, Minion called to say he was just humoring you.   He doesn't want to "upset the subject."


----------



## Finney (Jul 20, 2005)

As Nick said... :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks Kpig, I just drooled all over my keyboard.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 24, 2005)

Did you freeze the cheese?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 25, 2005)

I did sorta the same thing last night. I used pepper jack cheese in 1/2 and sundried tomato in the other 1/2. They were out of this world. Dusted them also with a little of my own rub.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 25, 2005)

did the tomato get good and moist?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 25, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> did the tomato get good and moist?



It was a spread, and yes it was moist.


----------

